# The Sims 2 Holiday Edition



## musicaliris (Dec 21, 2006)

You are running the wrong version of The Sims 2. Please run The Sims 2 Pets instead. 

Hi all, 
I keep getting this message when I'm trying to install my new game "The Sims 2 Holiday Edition." I currently have University, Nightlife, Open for Business & Pets. I've tried manually clicking run from the Start menu, like it says in my book to do, and I still get the same error. Can anybody help me? 

Oh, I am not really good with computers, but am trying to learn. How do I find what kind of Windows I have? I know it says XP when it starts, so maybe that helps. My hubby bought me a new video card and lots and lots of memory recently, so I don't think those are the problems. 

Thanks

Iris


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

The only thing that pops into my head is the cd/dvd versions of sims, but I dont see what that would have anything to do with holiday. All that is, is stuff for your sims. Sorry if that didnt help you = (


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

When you install any expansion packs, you have to use the cd from the last pack you installed to actually play the game. Also, if you're using the icon on your desktop to start the game, you have to use the icon of the most recent expansion pack to begin. All the other icons point to the old versions of the game, and are no longer valid.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm not sure if you already know this, but The Sims 2 Holiday Edition is the base/original Sims 2 game, plus 40 new holiday objects.

You're basically trying to install the original game over the expansions and it's not letting you do that.


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

It let me do it and I had no trouble. It only takes a few seconds to install.


----------



## Simulated (Sep 14, 2006)

musicaliris said:


> You are running the wrong version of The Sims 2. Please run The Sims 2 Pets instead.
> 
> Hi all,
> I keep getting this message when I'm trying to install my new game *"The Sims 2 Holiday Edition." * I currently have University, Nightlife, Open for Business & Pets. I've tried manually clicking run from the Start menu, like it says in my book to do, and I still get the same error. Can anybody help me?
> ...


Judging by the name of the game you're trying to install, that is the base Sims 2 game with the Holiday expansion already with it. You can't install that game over an existing Sims 2 base installation. You need the Sims 2 Happy Holiday Stuff expansion.
http://thesims2.ea.com/about/index.php?pid=pcgames_index
At this link there is a box on the page that says "Holiday Fun!" All the Holiday packs are listed there. The first listing is the core game with the Happy Holiday expansion. The two other listings are the expansions.

The only thing you can do with the core Holiday game, is first back up your neighborhood and any downloads you have, then uninstall the game and reinstall using The Sims 2 Holiday Edition. Then add all the other exapnsions you have. Run the game to make sure it works good, then exit and make backups of the fresh installation neighborhoods to a different location then your pre-exsiting neightborhoods (just in case your pre-existing neighborhoods won't work.) 
After that, replace your downloads and neighborhoods that you backed up before uninstalling the game. Hope this helps


----------

